# Crystal Rye!



## dataphage (18/7/08)

I did a quick 'n' dirty English Bitter extract recipe with 1 can pale & 1 can amber LME (Morgans unhopped) put in 250g Cararoma, 250g Crystal, and critically 250g rye crystal. Hops were a bit varied - Challenger, Target and Northdown timings were a bit varied, I didn't have a great deal of time and I was being a bit lazy so timings and gravity readings are scribbled on the back of an envelope somewhere. 2 packets Nottingham dried yeast.

All of these ingredients I have used before apart from the rye and it is an instant favourite. Licorice hints but not overpowering all that specialty grain made it really sweet to start with but after 8 weeks in the bottle it really has come good. The rye provides a really good malty intro to long rounded bitterness that lets the fruityness be a good background flavour rather than the biggest feature. I've not had that before this stuff is absolutely great!

:icon_cheers: 

Anyone else had a go with this?


----------



## Bizier (18/7/08)

I will be brewing with 500g of this in a few hours. I am excited to be able to use rye in an easily accessible format.


----------

